# Aldi Pressure Cooker



## davedoran (26/5/14)

Yeasties,

Aldi doing a 6L pressure cooker this Wed.


----------



## Camo6 (26/5/14)

I got the electric one, not sure of the size, maybe only 5l. Good thing about it is you can walk away and it will turn itself down after the timer finishes to a keep warm setting. But remember to close the release valve or you might come back to a shed full of steam...


----------



## Yob (26/5/14)

looks very similar to the one I have.

Love it... Get it... 

Yeasties  :lol:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/5/14)

Would this fit any bigger than a 2L erlenmeyer?


----------



## going down a hill (26/5/14)

No chance, it cant fit a 1l flask but you don't really need to autoclave flasks. We got one of these pressure cookers last time aldi had them. They are great except the handle cracked, its still safe to use just a little annoying. Plus you can cook with it!


----------



## Yob (26/5/14)

Flasks can go in the oven if you really feel you need to.. I just wash with perc. and starsan mine


----------



## Bribie G (26/5/14)

I bought one last time they were available, when I had turned my old Hawkings into a mass of pathetic unsalvageable char. Made a big beef casserole in it last night, really good little unit.


----------



## LiquidGold (26/5/14)




----------



## tateg (27/5/14)

looks like there will be another on the Saturday as well
https://www.aldi.com.au/en/special-buys/saturday-31-may-2014/saturday-detail-wk22/ps/p/multifunction-pressure-cooker/


----------



## mr_wibble (3/6/14)

I got one of these, been cooking in it ever since.
Cooked a chick-pea curry in 20 minutes (cook time). Amazing.


----------



## Crusty (5/6/14)

I just bought one as well but not completely happy with the two cooks on it so far.
It may be the same with all pressure cookers but I don't know.
I did a casserole type stew the other night at setting 2 ( 100kpa ) & ran it for 20mins after steam venting from the dial.
Cooked beautifully except the meat pieces on the bottom. All had a charrred skin, not burnt but a well done skin.
Tonight I did butter chicken, same result. The uncharred bits melted in your mouth but once again the well done outer of the chicken pieces on the bottom let the dish down. Pretty disappointed at this stage & not sure if this is true for all pressure cookers or not.
The unit works flawlessly but the well done pieces on the bottom are letting it down.
Any help / tips appreciated. I don't want to retire it just yet to the brew cave for autoclave.


----------



## Camo6 (5/6/14)

Electric or stovetop pressure cooker? If stovetop, gas or electric?


----------



## Crusty (5/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> Electric or stovetop pressure cooker? If stovetop, gas or electric?


Stove top.
Electric cooking or ceramic I think it is.
It's compatible with the pressure cooker according to the manual.


----------



## Camo6 (5/6/14)

I've only got the electric model so not much help. Have you tried the stovetop on a lower setting to make sure you're not scorching?

Sounds like it'd make a good paella.

If all else fails tell the Mrs to be grateful for the brew cave or else it'd be on hard rubbish and a complete waste of money.


----------



## Crusty (5/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> I've only got the electric model so not much help. Have you tried the stovetop on a lower setting to make sure you're not scorching?
> 
> Sounds like it'd make a good paella.
> 
> If all else fails tell the Mrs to be grateful for the brew cave or else it'd be on hard rubbish and a complete waste of money.


Ok, without sounding like a fool, the trivet or basket thingo that came with it for veggies & stuff, do I need to use that for cooking stews & the like?
It would obviously keep the meat off the bottom of the pot with only some liquid getting down past the basket.
Turning down the heat too much will cause the steam vent to not steam & thus losing the 100kpa pressure. I keep it at around 1/2 to 3/4 heat to keep the steam vent hissing at a nice steady pace.


----------



## Mardoo (5/6/14)

Not sure what the Aldi ones come with, but mine has a perforated disc metal "steaming rack" that brings the food 1/2cm off the bottom. Use that if you have one.


----------



## Crusty (5/6/14)

Maybe I'm cooking too hot.
When the steam escapes at a rapid rate on high heat setting, do you turn it right back so next to no steam is coming out or do you need to have a fair amount escaping? The instruction booklet is about as useless as tits on a bull.


----------



## Camo6 (5/6/14)

My electric pc uses a teflon insert like a rice cooker. Once it gets to temp the pressure valve seals and it doesn't steam sweet FA till I release the pressure after the timer ends. Sounds like you might be over pressurising it? Can't say I've used mine in the kitchen yet. I use the slow cooker for stews and casseroles and most of my curries in the wok or cast iron dish.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (5/6/14)

I have used about 4 different pressure cookers and they all run on pretty low heat once pressure is reached. They have all required that you set the cooker to whatever pressure you want, heat on pretty high heat until steam starts escaping, drop the temp back until it is just escaping.


----------



## simplefisherman (5/6/14)

I think you don't want too thick a mix in there either. Thicken once you release the pressure. 
Also you just need to keep a slight release of steam once it gets up to temp.
Recommend doing a corned beef. 40 min at temp and its bloody lovely.


----------



## Mardoo (5/6/14)

Yeah, no need to keep running it high, just enough to maintain the pressure.


----------



## MartinOC (5/6/14)

I run my big Fagor jobbie on a simmer-pad once I get the whole shebang simmering & hissing. You're still going to get a bit of scorching/sticky bits, but not "burnt".


----------



## mr_wibble (6/6/14)

I had no issues with my chick-pea curry, but it was quite "watery" on the start because they soak up the liquid (stock in this case) during cooking.

Do root vegetables, e.g.: carrots turn to mush ?
How long can you cook them for ?


----------



## pk.sax (6/6/14)

One it is blowing steam turn the heat down so it just hisses. That's when you start the timer for most recipes. Much like the first hop addition....

Chickpeas, just smush some with a ladle in there and mix it through, thickens the gravy nicely without adding anything else.

Roots - carrots - well, eaten carrots cooked with rice in one, they go tender but not mush. Same with potatoes, they hold shape and can be sliced very easily but don't fall apart.


----------



## pk.sax (9/6/14)

I saw this and my jaw dropped.

5.5L stainless steel pressure cooker for 99 bucks on clearance.

http://m.kitchenwaredirect.com.au/Futura-Stainless-Steel-Pressure-Cooker-5-5L


----------



## going down a hill (9/6/14)

I add root vegetables 20 mins after the meat, you have to depressurise the cooker then cook for 10-15min more. Works a treat.


----------



## Crusty (18/5/15)

Don't waste your money buying the Aldi pressure cooker. Its a piece of shit & continually burns on the bottom even on low heat & the little pressure knob only pops up when it feels like it. Hunk of shit.


----------



## Camo6 (18/5/15)

Mines still going strong but I only use it for sterilising jars of wort or water so never had a problem with burning.

However, my new aldi rice cooker burns the shit out the bottom of the rice and is gonna get the flick.


Edit: mines electric fwiw.


----------



## Crusty (18/5/15)

Mines now happily sitting in the red bin with the rest of the crap.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/5/15)

I don't like the ideas of electric versions with timers etc. All things that can go wrong etc.
Think to last long time.
Go the real pot styles for gas stoves etc. I got a 7lt polished stainless steel Baccarat for $130.
They were on special in a few local stores.
It seems people rather a colored pot that's twice the price.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/5/15)

Oh! and yeah,
My pressure cooker is the best new toy I have for evolving good home cooking etc.
Its a step up a level for sure. Very efficient in time, flavor, ingredients and sanitation too.


----------



## Bribie G (18/5/15)

Sorry to hear your problem Crusty.

I love my Aldi cooker, been using it for a year now, once or twice a week, and excellent bit of kit. They have only been out for a year so should still be in warranty. However if like me you forget to keep the docket.......... :unsure:


----------

